# Lasse mich werben (Werbt einen Freund)



## Cavatas (25. Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

Ich würde mich werben lassen, möchte eh neuen Account hochspielen. Server/Fraktion usw sind mir egal.

Ich spiele seit Classic durchgehend, mein Hauptaccount hat weit über 80 Heldentaten und knapp 15k Erfolge. Ich bin gut im Tanken und Healen sodass die Instanzen und somit das leveln schnell gehen sollten.

Spielzeiten richte ich gerne nach dir, bin momentan eh krankheitsbedingt Zuhause, für die nächsten 2-3 Monate, sodass wir auch mehrere Chars hochziehen könnten bei Interesse. Samstags habe ich Raid - Start 21 Uhr bis opend End - ansonsten sind mir die Zeiten egal.

Ich bin übrigens männlich , fast 29 Jahre alt und heiße Arne 

*Meine Bedingungen:*

*Du *übernimmst die Kosten für World of Warcraft, also Battlechest plus Warlords of Draenor (bekommt man zusammen schon für 25&#8364

 

*Ich *übernehme im März dann die 2 Monats-Gamecard, sodas du deinen Gratismonat plus die Werbt einen Freund Belohnung erhälst. (Erfahrungsgemäß bekommt man beides nach ca 40 tagen gutgeschrieben, da erst die 30 Tage meines Accounts ablaufen müssen, plus ca 10 Tage dazu gerechnet werden von Blizzard - fragt mich nicht warum 

 

*Du *solltest zudem gut drauf sein und ein gewisses Maß an Reife besitzen 

 

Da es sich um einen neuen Account handelt, werde ich keine Erbstücke haben, geht dank Werbt einen Freund aber auch so schnell genug, das sollte dir vor Beginn klar sein. Solltest Du trotzdem mit Erbstücken spielen wollen, müsstest du die Goldkosten dafür übernehmen ( Erbstücke mit EXP Boost bis Stufe 90: Kopf (1500g), Schultern (1500g), Brust (1500g), Hose (1500g), Umhang (1500g), Waffe (1850g), Schild (1500g) =10850g - liegt in Deinem Ermessen ob du mit oder ohne Erbstücke spielen willst.

Wenn du interesse hast, melde dich bei mir via PN oder als Antwort.

LG Cavatas


----------



## Cavatas (1. März 2016)

hat sich erledigt, wurde erfolgreich geworben.


----------



## beawis85 (3. März 2016)

Servus!

 

Schade habe gerade jetzt erst deinen Eintrag gelesen. Hätte auch Interesse gehabt, da deine Beschreibung von dir ziemlich auf mich auch passt. Hätten ein gutes Team ergeben :-)

 

mfg


----------

